# new member



## panosSER (Nov 11, 2007)

HI guys.. my name is Panos from Phila , I drive a 05' red altima ser...looking to make some modes...any suggestions would be much appreciated ...sorry I am new to this forum so bear with me...thanks


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome

as for mods?....sig check


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

panosSER said:


> HI guys.. my name is Panos from Phila , I drive a 05' red altima ser...looking to make some modes...any suggestions would be much appreciated ...sorry I am new to this forum so bear with me...thanks


Depends what you are looking to do, there are many options

David

I am just glad that there is finally a local 05' SE-R owner here... so welcome


----------

